

DotGo 2015: The European Go Conference (Nov 9, Paris) - sylvinus
http://www.dotgo.eu

======
divan
Last year's dotGo was good - venue is amazing (it was a theatre), the format,
inspired by TED, is awesome and easy to follow, and it's Paris after all. This
year it should be even cooler, because of quite interesting and serious
speakers.

------
ldesegur
Good luck getting there if you are trying to use Uber.

